# Some Azureas pics, can you sex them?



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

I have two Azureas. One is a year and a few months old and the other I think is between 5-6 months old.

First, the older one, I kinda want to say female, even though the toe pads are a little big.

























And the second one, the younger one, I have no idea.

















I don't think I've heard calling from this tank. I have a group of vents right next to it that won't ever shut up.


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

No opinions?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm no expert, but they look too young to me to tell. You'd probably get more responses on the Breeding or Beginner threads.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

The first one looks male and the younger one is too young for me to tell from those photos.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

Just my opinion...first one male, second one female?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like you have a pair.


----------



## jules77 (Dec 2, 2007)

I agree, I think the younger one is the female. The one in the last picture almost for sure...



Julio said:


> looks like you have a pair.


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmm... I'm just curious what you are basing your opinions on. I've been told many different ways to tell them apart; toe pad width, females get bigger, the shape of the back, but when its all said and done I still really don't know what to base my guess on. Behaviorally I was thinking they might be a pair, they show no aggression towards each other and they spend almost every second right next to each other. I guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

with my pair, the toe pads are only slightly larger on the male, the biggest give away is the back shape. My female has a much more angled back than the male. It amazes me how arched it is, I call her the hunchback of notre dame, lol. i dont have any good pics to show, but you can see it pretty clearly with your two frogs in those pics, especially when you compar the first pic of the male with the last pic of the female


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

mikestra said:


> Hmm... I'm just curious what you are basing your opinions on..... I guess I'll have to wait and see....


Yep, that's pretty much it. At that age it's just a guess. Sometimes it works out and sometimes it doesn't. Sometimes it can be fairly obvious at a young age and sometimes it's a just a roll of the dice. Once they are a good 10-14 months you can usually eyeball them with pretty decent accuracy (90%+), but even then there is always the chubby male with small toe pads and the small female with wide pads that has you guessing to the end. The most accurate way to sex them is to introduce them to known sex adult(s) and observe the behavior. 

Hopefully you got lucky with a pair!


----------

